# IGH's capable for steep hills?



## Freaky_Freitag (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi there, I've tried searching but wasn't able to find much of anything so I'll just come out and create a new thread.

I'm thinking of either installing a IGH (Alfine, Rohloff, i-Motion, doesn't matter) in an older steel rigid to make it into a commuter, but in South Korea there are some pretty monster hills (10+ degree grade).

Would any of the current 8-gear hubs be able to handle 200-250 lbs of hard cranking up a hill in granny gear?

Thanks!


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

Freaky_Freitag said:


> I'm thinking of either installing a IGH (Alfine, Rohloff, i-Motion, doesn't matter) in an older steel rigid to make it into a commuter, but in South Korea there are some pretty monster hills (10+ degree grade).
> 
> Would any of the current 8-gear hubs be able to handle 200-250 lbs of hard cranking up a hill in granny gear?
> 
> Thanks!


You mean hills of 10% gradient (ie. 1in 10) ? I'm nowhere near your weight (more like 150lbs) but I've been regularly using an Alfine 8 on off-road stuff a lot steeper than that (like frequently 20-25%) for a couple of years and have found no problems. I'm running the Alfine geared at 32:23 too, so pretty low.

However, I'm considerate to it, in that I don't expect it to change under load and I'm pretty smooth in my climbing style. Also I think that gearing down well is kinder to the hub than running higher gearing but having to hammer your way up a climb as if you were on a singlespeed.


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

a rohloff gives you mtb gearing so you'd have no problem on one of those. Same as Andy, 20-25% frequently on and off road.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

If you don't shift under load, the Alfine 8 and the new Nexus 8 are bullet-proof. If you go with a Nexus 8, be sure to get a newer 8C31, 8R31, 8R36 version, Don't buy an older Nexus 8C20, 8R20, 8C25, 8R25 versions, they don't have good sealing and tend to breakdown.


----------



## GiovanniPeletonni82 (Dec 6, 2007)

I am over 250 lbs and I beat the hell out of my Alfine 8 on all sorts of terrain and it works fine. There is an increased risk of causing failure the lower your input gear ratio, IMHO. I use a 44:22 chainring:sprocket ratio right now and I have never had a problem, but sometimes with very steep hills I wish I had a lower gear. Many others use lower gears without problems.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

I’ve been doing steep climbs (15% - 30%+ grades) with a 32x18 on my Alfine 8 for about a year now, and no problems 4,800 miles later. I am hard on equipment… yet I “only” weigh 175lbs.


----------



## presslab (Jan 5, 2007)

I've ruined my Alfine 8 and Alfine 11 both the same way, with a smashed 2nd gear pawl. This was not due to missing shifts. I'm 205 lbs.

Go for the Nuvinci.


----------

